# Axle to axle and brace height adjustment



## Jughead1987 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a mathews mq1 I'am going to tackle replacing the cable and string my self. Do I adjust the axle to axle and brace height by twisting the string and cable. By twisting the string does that change the brace height? By twisting the cable changes the axle to axle. And I'am right? Or is it the other way around? Also how many twist in the string and cable should I start with? Does it matter if I twist the string and cable left or right? Also what is the proper way to check both axle to axle and brace height?

thanks Justin


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Adding twist to the cable will rotate the cam back and increase draw weight. 

Adding twist to the string will rotate the cam forward and decrease draw weight.

Adding twist to both the string and cable will shorten ATA and increase BH. It will also increase draw weight and shorten draw length, but not by much.

I believe the MQ1 has 2, 5/32" holes in the cam that should be parallel the string when the cam is properly timed. You can stick a couple of drill bits or allen wrenches in the holes and rest an arrow shaft on them to see if the cam is timed right.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

It is also a good idea to take pictures of both sides of the cam at different angles as well as where the cable and string cross at the cable guard before you take the old stuff off.

A picture has a better memory than you do.


----------



## Jughead1987 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks I going get erals complete archery DVD TOO


----------



## Jughead1987 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah she's out of time abit but it's time for a string and cable replacement


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Adding twists to your string will affect brace height and axle to axle length of your bow. Brace height should be measured from the point on your grip where your bow hand makes contact(the deepest part of the grip) to the bowstring in a straight level line. Adding twists will decrease axle to axle and increase brace height. The opposite is true if you take twists out. Axle to axle should be measured from the middle of one axle pin to the middle of the opposite pin. Adding twists to the cable should only be done to maximize timing and to equalize torque in the top limb. The string should come straight out of the idler wheel without without pressing on the left or right of the wheel to eliminate any premature serving wear. Also, all twists in the string and cable should be done in a clockwise direction while looking at the top and bottom of the bow. GOOD LUCK!


----------

